# Chippewa Lake Bass AMAZING!



## JTBass01 (Aug 7, 2020)

If your looking for a fun lake to fish, that has docks, pads, rock and some long running points, and most of all an abundance of 4lb-6lb healthy Green Basss...Chippewa Lake is a must try. Been fishing it for 4-years and I believe a state record is swimming around in this lake. Also full of Crappie, Cats, Saugeye, Gar and Water Skiers! Summer-time bite, pitch the docks and pontoons and hold on!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Forgot to mention the pike in there as well. Never knew of gar being in there....Rich


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Never really thought much about that lake until I've seen a few posts on here. 
Everyone used to tell me it was private and just pleasure boats for those that lived on it,never gave it any thought after hearing that a few times.

Has it only become open to the public within the last few years?


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Think it became public around 7 or 8 years ago when they put the public boat launch in as well.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Never fished it. Seems like I'm going to need to give it a day trip in September. Can't find much info on it as the ODNR page is still under construction as I'm sure you all know.

Is it worth a saugeye trip? I understand its one of our few natural glacier lakes so I can see understand the garden and maybe even bowfin? I live 30 min away in Akron and wouldn't mind a medium size lake to try out.

Doubtful I'd fish it on a weekend due to boat traffic.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I was just told that they put a crap load of saugeye in it this year and had to many and took the rest and put in a old gravel strip lake over on White Rd in Burbank which is owned by the Medina County Parks as well. Can't hurt to try Chippewa for saugeye, heck it's only going to get better.....


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

If launching a boat, choose your times wisely. Very small 1 lane ramp.
https://birding-in-ohio.com/medina-county/chippewa-lake-chippewa-lake-boat-ramp/


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Any horse power restrictions?


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

Dangerously unlimited hp for such a small lake in my worthless opinion. There is a small place next to the normal launch I believe is a kayak or whatever launch, but some either don’t know or refuse to use it.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Ima take my pops there on a weekday morning casting swim baits in sept,gonna check this little place out.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I can be in the water there in 20 min from my house. Not a fishing lake of choice for me. There are fish. But you gotta know where they are. If that is a kayak launch it's pretty pathetic I use the boat ramp when launching my kayak there. Yes and the boat guys don't know how to launch either. I'm way faster than any of them. I watch and laugh at the boaters at the ramps when in my Kayak. Just saying since I see everyone ripping the kayak guys. I was also with my brother this weekend in the boat at Fairport harbor. Getting out was pretty comical.


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Rocknut said:


> I can be in the water there in 20 min from my house. Not a fishing lake of choice for me. There are fish. But you gotta know where they are. If that is a kayak launch it's pretty pathetic I use the boat ramp when launching my kayak there. Yes and the boat guys don't know how to launch either. I'm way faster than any of them. I watch and laugh at the boaters at the ramps when in my Kayak. Just saying since I see everyone ripping the kayak guys. I was also with my brother this weekend in the boat at Fairport harbor. Getting out was pretty comical.


Must be a real fancy kayak if not capable of using the kayak ramp......


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

The kayak ramp if you haven't seen it is a small ramp that drops you off onto rocks. The ramp doesn't even end in water. Pretty sad for a kayak ramp. My kayak is 14' long and a sit in side so I need a little smoother area to use my paddle as a brace to sit down and side in. Not fancy just that's the way it is. Sitting on rocks is not my idea of fun when you have a nice even ramp to launch with. And yes I have used many out of the way places to launch and get out of the water in kayaks and canoes.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I load my kayaks at the car, bring em to the ramp and launch. Pretty much the same as I do for the boat. Registration is payed on both, I'll use the public ramps for both.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Said it before and I'll keep saying it. That lake is a death trap. unlimited horse power + no ski direction + big party lake = trouble...

as far as the dock fishing...Don't let the landowners catch you. They still think they own the lake.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

"Abundance of 4 - 6 lb. bass" LOLOLOLOL


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have heard that the lake is horrible for bass fishing. I heard from great bass fisherman.But i am still going to trying sometime soon


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

williamonica0214 said:


> I have heard that the lake is horrible for bass fishing. I heard from great bass fisherman.But i am still going to trying sometime soon


Agreed, I am a few miles from the lake and will kayak fish and bring the boat some days. A few decent bass a few and far between. Typically very stirred up and muddy from the traffic. Watch the flags they fly at the ramp, I will hit it during the no wake days when there is no traffic.
Rj


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

What days are the no wake days?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

williamonica0214 said:


> What days are the no wake days?


From what I've read, when the water is so toxic,they dont want it splashing around. 

I may just skip this lake after doing some online research.


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

williamonica0214 said:


> What days are the no wake days?


Typically after a heavy rain and they test for high bacteria in the water or during bad algae blooms.
RJ


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I've been there at 6 am and the guys are out skiing already. Takes away from a nice morning paddle and fishing trip. I have not fished there in a boat only a Kayak. I have kayaked there in January before during a not so normal rain warmup. With ice almost everywhere. Except the inlet and outlet

Couple pics from a few years back January/Feb rain and partial thaw of Chippewa lake.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I’m surprised bobberbucket isn’t on that thin ice in your pic.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I don’t know how true it is but a few years back I heard there was a lot of runoff from failed septic systems from a lot of the cottages/small houses. From the look of those bass you wouldn’t think so though.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Is that some kind of skirt on your kayak rocknut? Do you have a pic of the whole thing? 
I do a lot of cold water kayaking on a nice winter day.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Bottom line no way that lake should have a no power limit to the public only to the grandfathered in residents! Unreal and plus with social media touting how great it is that will only make it worse!


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

Lake traffic is a big issue at Chippewa, as is parking. Definitely on the weekend and even some weekdays the boat ramp looks like that ramp scene from jaws. Packed! The parking area for vehicles with no watercraft trailers is tiny. If your late getting to the water with a kayak or paddle board, forget it. I think there are only 10 spots and they fill up fast. It's kind of unfair. You'll sometimes see four cars park there with all four guys getting on the same boat. Point is half the lot is taken up for just one boat. You can't park in the grass or trailered vehicle area either. A summit county park ranger will gladly issue you a citation.


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

Jason Keppler said:


> Lake traffic is a big issue at Chippewa, as is parking. Definitely on the weekend and even some weekdays the boat ramp looks like that ramp scene from jaws. Packed! The parking area for vehicles with no watercraft trailers is tiny. If your late getting to the water with a kayak or paddle board, forget it. I think there are only 10 spots and they fill up fast. It's kind of unfair. You'll sometimes see four cars park there with all four guys getting on the same boat. Point is half the lot is taken up for just one boat. You can't park in the grass or trailered vehicle area either. A summit county park ranger will gladly issue you a citation.


What this guy said is totally true. I’ve been there several times with boat and kayak and it’s crazy during summertime. Parking sucks. I will say the kayak ramp isn’t that bad when I used it in spring, maybe water level was higher. Best time is before or after the holidays(memorial/Labor Day). They did stock saugeyes this year but size is a couple pounds. Just enough for a little meal. Bass fishing isn’t bad but not plentiful. Crappie can be good in spring with numbers but not the best size. Personally with always having high bacteria levels I wouldn’t eat anything out of that lake. A lot of farmland run off. I’ve posted pic in the past of all the farmland that surrounds the lake. Also heard from ranger say same thing. 
Good Luck,
Frickster


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

Lewzer said:


> I’m surprised bobberbucket isn’t on that thin ice in your pic.


Awesome pic of kayaking breaking ice that time of year. I’ve kayak fished every month of year but never in ice. 
Good Luck,
Frickster


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Jason Keppler said:


> Lake traffic is a big issue at Chippewa, as is parking. Definitely on the weekend and even some weekdays the boat ramp looks like that ramp scene from jaws. Packed! The parking area for vehicles with no watercraft trailers is tiny. If your late getting to the water with a kayak or paddle board, forget it. I think there are only 10 spots and they fill up fast. It's kind of unfair. You'll sometimes see four cars park there with all four guys getting on the same boat. Point is half the lot is taken up for just one boat. You can't park in the grass or trailered vehicle area either. A summit county park ranger will gladly issue you a citation.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Lewzer said:


> Is that some kind of skirt on your kayak rocknut? Do you have a pic of the whole thing?
> I do a lot of cold water kayaking on a nice winter day.


That is a NRS mesh bag. I use to store my tackle boxes, phone etc.










my kayak is a Wilderness systems Tsunami 14 with a rudder like this newer version without the bags in front of the cockpit Not a designated fishing kayak I make it work but when I want to paddle it's fast.


----------



## JTBass01 (Aug 7, 2020)

Is the lake small...yes. Should there be a HP limit...probably. I fish the lake weekly. I ONLY will fish it Mon - Fri...weekends are a ****-show. Yes, I've been told by the locals that I cant fish the docks, but simply reply...my taxes pay for this lake and I'll fish where the hell I want. And no you dont have to be a "Great Stick" to catch Bass or Saugeye...Its a good lake to take the kids and catch as many crappy as you want, catch some helathy 3-6# Green and the Saugeye are in the 2-4# range. Good local lake if ODNR does their part with managing the boaters and restocking...it is a great lake to make some memories. Go there on the weekend...and you'll wish you never did due to the jet skies and Jack-asses running 60+ mph. Looks like the scene from Caddy Shack.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Rocknut said:


> my kayak is a Wilderness systems Tsunami 14 with a rudder like this newer version without the bags in front of the cockpit Not a designated fishing kayak I make it work but when I want to paddle it's fast.
> View attachment 371129


Nice! I have the same set-up more or less. My Tsunami doesn't have a rudder. I installed a flush-mount rod holder behind the cockpit to make it a little more "fishing friendly". Drilling a hole through my kayak with a 2.5" hole saw was the scariest thing I've ever done! The Tsunami is a great kayak, and I have yet to find conditions it can't handle.


----------

